# Corrugated Plastic Signs



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Like the real estate signs you always see.
Can these be screen printed? What's the process for curing, what kind of ink should be used?

I'd like to try making one for my business. 
Can you buy the corregated plastic somewhere on the internet already pre-cut?

Thanks


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

yes they can be screen printed, you need to use a vinyl ink.
I have printed hundreds of signs like this, its a very thin almost watery ink,
and you have to let it air dry. Its been so long though i dont remember what its called.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Worthington House sells the signs. I use sign vinyl to do mine.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Usually coroplast comes in big sheets (4x8), maybe you can find a sign shop to just cut them up for you and then add the vinyl or screenprinting yourself.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Any sign supply house sells coroplast blanks.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I just found a site caled victorystore.com, where they sell it in many different sizes.

btw, I couldn't find the Worthington House website.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

ironhead said:


> Like the real estate signs you always see.
> Can these be screen printed? What's the process for curing, what kind of ink should be used?
> 
> I'd like to try making one for my business.
> ...


We dont screen print.. we do vinyl.. and if they are for alot of one type we contract out the screen printing.. Applying vinyl you cannot compete against the prices for screen printed signs.
We buy ours at sign-mart.com and get both the full sheets.. and the standard real estate size 18 x 24... If you are making alot of them It does not pay to cut them all yourself.. time is money.. 
Your best bet is to find a sign supply store close to your location so you dont have to pay shipping.. also that store would ave the little metal h-stakes to put them in the ground..


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is where I have been getting most all my sign supplies.

Coroplast Fluted Polypropylene for Vinyl Graphics from Beacon Graphic Systems


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are wanting only one for your business, then get someone to make it for you in vinyl cut graphics. Coroplast printing is not a simple process. There are many variables that need to be met and if they aren't, you'll be wishing you never attempted it. It obviously can be done and I encouarge anyone who wants to start making signs to learn the process. But for 1, I wouldn't even think of screening it. The clean up alone will take longer than to print. If you are wanting multiple prints, then a search on this or similar forums will give you all the info you need. I've even written several.

Good luck.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

JeridHill said:


> If you are wanting only one for your business, then get someone to make it for you in vinyl cut graphics. Coroplast printing is not a simple process. There are many variables that need to be met and if they aren't, you'll be wishing you never attempted it. It obviously can be done and I encouarge anyone who wants to start making signs to learn the process. But for 1, I wouldn't even think of screening it. The clean up alone will take longer than to print. If you are wanting multiple prints, then a search on this or similar forums will give you all the info you need. I've even written several.
> 
> Good luck.


So let's say a customer comes up and wants 100 signs printed that are one color and say "vote for democrat, John Smith" so he can put them all over the place at election time.
This process wouldn't be basically the same as making 100 T-shirts? Of course the ink would be different, and now I know that signs are meant to be air dryed, but you still print on transparency paper, expose, and print on a screen printing machine. Am I correct?

I did a search with little success.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The process is the same in making the screen. Printing is similar, but you need a higher mesh count because of how thin the ink is. You need to print at least 4 prints per minute to keep the screen from clogging. You should always flood coat your screens. When printing on coro, you should print against the flute, so the ink goes into the recess. You can't use too much pressure because where the ink goes into the flute can start to spread. You need a harder durometer squeegee with a consistent pressure, stroke and angle. Yes, you air dry them, so you need to make sure you have enough room in your area for drying. You should thin you inks down 10-15% by weight.

I have to head out, but when I get back, I'll try to find some actual written info on the process for you. Don't mean to do a point by point as I did above, I am just short on time.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

There was a guy who saw my screen printing machine and inquired if I could help him screen signs. He currently does signs with vinyl but said screening them would be cheaper. Is this hard to do or even worth it? I told him I didnt know how but would get back to him. He said he would give me lots of business. Just wondering if its even worth it.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If he is running 100 or 1000 yes it may be worth it, but if he is doing 5 or 10 your costs would be higher when you figure in your time. This is a very competetive market and I've seen prices for coroplast signs at less than $1 each when bought in volume, but you could get a good local business going.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, Honestly I dont think he would have THAT much business. So is it basically like doing a t shirt but with different type of a paint?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we sell alot of coro.. that is just a few of a kind.. that is where the market is for money.. but we dont screen them as that is not cost effective for small runs.. we do them with cut vinyl or printed vinyl (more money each for the digital printed). If one of our customers is wanting alot of the same we out sourse to a company that deals in quanity wholesale and then just mark them up and sell them to the customer.. many time out sourceing can be your best bet


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anybody has any tips what it's called and a good brand to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean. There are not really brands of coro so to speak. I would simply look at a sign supplier to see what kind of quantity you would want, assuming you want blanks to print yourself.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

I would suggest contracting this type of sign unless you plan on targeting that market. I do small volume coroplast signs with vinyl. You'll rarely get a request for 100 or more unless you advertise that you do this kind of work.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

JeridHill said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. There are not really brands of coro so to speak. I would simply look at a sign supplier to see what kind of quantity you would want, assuming you want blanks to print yourself.


Oh, I'm sorry for not clarifying. What I meant was the type of inks used to screen print and the recommended brand name.

I plan on making screen printed mugs, signs, etc. (other than shirts)

Thank you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

aust1025 said:


> yes they can be screen printed, you need to use a vinyl ink.
> I have printed hundreds of signs like this, its a very thin almost watery ink,
> and you have to let it air dry. Its been so long though i dont remember what its called.


I going to be using gloss vinyl ink on plastic. I think that is what you are talking about here.


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

I use an ink by Nazdar for coroplast. Check their site. I can look it up if you need.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

norwalktee said:


> I use an ink by Nazdar for coroplast. Check their site. I can look it up if you need.


 
Yes please! Do they also have inks for ceramic/stainless mugs?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

You aren't going to be able to print like this on mugs, etc. You may be wanting sublimation inks for ceramics, etc. You would also want a mug heat press.

These are 2 separate types of printing. If you used rotary printing for mugs, you would have to kiln fire it, so sublimation is definitely the way to go.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

JeridHill said:


> You aren't going to be able to print like this on mugs, etc. You may be wanting sublimation inks for ceramics, etc. You would also want a mug heat press.
> 
> These are 2 separate types of printing. If you used rotary printing for mugs, you would have to kiln fire it, so sublimation is definitely the way to go.


Thanks for the reply. So, to screen print logo like this on a mug, is not as easy as what I thought?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hiphopshop said:


> So is it basically like doing a t shirt but with different type of a paint?


You don't use paint (on t-shirts either for that matter). But yes, it is basically the same as printing a t-shirt but with different ink. You also use a higher mesh count screen, and the ink air dries (so you don't need to cure it), but screenprinting is screenprinting really.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, I didnt mean paint paint... but you now what I mean. lol


----------

